# best hammer drill



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

If I was going to buy a corded model it would be Bosch.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

AFOREMA1 said:


> What is the best hammer drill model and brand? I've read through some old threads but nine are definitive. What do you prefer Hilton, Bosch, Milwaukee , etc?
> 
> List your favorite brand and models and why if you would. I need a new one and want to get one that will last and not bog down on me.
> Thanks, Al


For a small one this..http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...2&i_cntr=1314334376082&sid=IDx20070921x00003d


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> For a small one this..http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...2&i_cntr=1314334376082&sid=IDx20070921x00003d


You like the dewalt better than the Bosch bulldog extreme Harry?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

AFOREMA1 said:


> What is the best hammer drill model and brand? I've read through some old threads but nine are definitive. What do you prefer Hilti, Bosch, Milwaukee , etc?
> 
> List your favorite brand and models and why if you would. I need a new one and want to get one that will last and not bog down on me.
> Thanks, Al


 this is the larger one i have...http://www.tylertool.com/bosch-1132...-demolition-hammers&prefn1=brand&prefv1=Bosch


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Bosch, Milwaukee, Makita. We never really hopped on the Hilti band wagon, never saw the big deal about them


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've compared the specs, and my money buys Milwaukee or HILTI for the blow energy. Far too many hammer drills just spin fast and make a lot of noise. That said, I still have an old Black and Decker Macho drill that still performs and will not die.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I prefer Huzhou Electric Industrial Works, Ltd hammer drills myself.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> I prefer Huzhou Electric Industrial Works, Ltd hammer drills myself.


I actually bought a bunch of Harbor Freight hammer drills to outfit a big job once, and burned up one myself in a single hole. Never again. I thought I was on to a good idea. Didn't work out.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I actually bought a bunch of Harbor Freight hammer drills to outfit a big job once, and burned up one myself in a single hole. Never again. I thought I was on to a good idea. Didn't work out.


What a surprise. :no:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Our company uses Ramset

I have this Bosch in my personal tool kit and I cant tell you how great it is to have that dust extractor, I can drill overhead in tight spots with my mouth and eyes open and not get dust all over my glasses, and the filter is really easy to clean with a shop vac which I do about once every 4 or 5 times I have to empty the dust chamber. 

This Drill is fine for me as far as power goes for putting up tray (12mm concrete anchor) and hanging catenary wires (8mm concrete anchor) and has a maximum drilling diameter of 23mm in concrete. I also keep a keyed chuck that has an SDS shank with a 10mm drill bit in it for reaming out the galvanised basket tray components if the thread rod isnt going in easy.

The most popular rotary hammers on sites here in NZ are Ramsets, we have them for company tools and they can take the abuse, they are made in Germany but are probally rebrands of some tools you guys might recognise. http://www.ramset.co.nz/products/products_powertools_rotaryhammer.html


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I actually bought a bunch of Harbor Freight hammer drills to outfit a big job once, and burned up one myself in a single hole. Never again. I thought I was on to a good idea. Didn't work out.


I bought one too finish a travel job when my nakita failed. It worked great for a cheap chit tool but you had to where thick leather gloves to hold it do to the heat coming off if it.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

The Bosch has worked well. I'd buy another one without hesitation.:thumbsup:


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

I've used Bosch, DeWalt, Hilti, and Makita rotary hammers and was satisfied with all 4. I'm sure if I used them side by side I could pick out what was better. Actually the makita was pretty weak compared to the other 3 and it wasn't that much lighter.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Frasbee said:


> I've used Bosch, DeWalt, Hilti, and Makita rotary hammers and was satisfied with all 4. I'm sure if I used them side by side I could pick out what was better. Actually the makita was pretty weak compared to the other 3 and it wasn't that much lighter.


Yeah for one or too holes the makita was fine but for larger jobs it really sucked I would never get one again.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Chris1971 said:


> The Bosch has worked well. I'd buy another one without hesitation.:thumbsup:


Chris which one do you use?


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

Dry coring for conduit get an old Hilti TE72. smaller stuff milwaukee. Just got a new Bosch at work, works just seems like the "hammer" part of rotary hammer is over rated.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

bthesparky said:


> Dry coring for conduit get an old Hilti TE72. smaller stuff milwaukee. Just got a new Bosch at work, works just seems like the "hammer" part of rotary hammer is over rated.


Any recommendation on the Milwaukee model for the smaller stuff


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

AFOREMA1 said:


> Chris which one do you use?



Bosch Bulldog. Can't remember the model number?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*This one*

I got one of these a couple years ago..so far so good


http://www.metabo.us/Product-catalog-handheld-powertools.23980+M5e7ff175e5c.0.html


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> Bosch Bulldog. Can't remember the model number?


Any of the Bosch Bulldogs are great.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> For a small one this..http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...2&i_cntr=1314334376082&sid=IDx20070921x00003d





AFOREMA1 said:


> You like the dewalt better than the Bosch bulldog extreme Harry?


I have not tried the Bosh Bulldog extreme as of yet the Dewalt above that I'm using will not die that replaced an old Bosh bull dog and kicks butt in comparison.

But on the bigger hammer drill it's bosh that is another drill that will not die..:thumbup:
.http://www.tylertool.com/bosch-11321...d&prefv1=Bosch


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

I like the bulldog with the three settings drill only, drill/hammer, hammer only. Hammer only is very useful and few others have it.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

drsparky said:


> I like the bulldog with the three settings drill only, drill/hammer, hammer only. Hammer only is very useful and few others have it.


I use the hammer only mode to set 'hit pins'.


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

BBQ said:


> I use the hammer only mode to set 'hit pins'.


What are hit pins BBQ?

And thanks every body on the advise. Got any recommendations for my crimper purchase please hit that thread with them looking to pick a new one up for poco connections.

Thanks again for the help guys.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

AFOREMA1 said:


> What are hit pins BBQ?


I'm guessing he means the ones in the link below.

http://www.us.hilti.com/holus/page/module/product/prca_catnavigation.jsf?nodeId=-69633

I could also see the hammer being used for drop-in anchors too.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Mike_586 said:


> I'm guessing he means the ones in the link below.
> 
> http://www.us.hilti.com/holus/page/module/product/prca_catnavigation.jsf?nodeId=-69633
> 
> I could also see the hammer being used for drop-in anchors too.


I took an old bit, cut the tip off and ground it down to fit drop-in anchors. Nothing is easier if you need to set anchors overhead.


----------



## I_get_shocked (Apr 6, 2009)

sds plus bulldog for anchors, hilti te 50 for larger jobs


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

For the small hammer drills with key type chuck I have a 1975 vintage 3/8 Milwaukee and a 1984 vintage Milwaukee Magnum both do a excellent job. I also have a 1979 vintage Black & Decker Macho 3 still works fine. I have a 7/8 Bosch SDS+ does a excellent job drilling not impresses with it's chipping abilities.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

For anchors up to 1/2" hole the Bosch Bulldog is great for larger holes the bigger Bosch is nice, Hilti is great but expensive.


----------

